# schon mal beim grinden auf die nabe gerutscht?



## unknownpeople (23. Oktober 2004)

ich hab die fly bikes nabe vorne und rutsche wegen fehlendem dropout immer auf die narbe vor allem bei smiths! (bei toothbonks haue ich mir immer direkt das ende des curbs auf den flansh und somit auf die speichen) 
kann jemand sagen was ich machen soll? 

ok merci im vorraus!


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2004)

grinden lernen, meine speichen sind noch fit... nach über nem jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (23. Oktober 2004)

Oder du kaufst dir einfach nen Hubguard


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Oder du kaufst dir einfach nen Hubguard




gewicht + sieht kacke aus.


----------



## unknownpeople (23. Oktober 2004)

ich rutsch vorne auf die nabe und da gints ja keinen hubguard! 
kann es sein das die kink pegs einfach so dünn sind das da die schiene des curbs besser an die nabe kommt? (ich will die flypegs! taugen die was?)
man muss sagen das unsere curbs auch schon ziemlich zermosht sind! 

naja


----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2004)

nein, du musst einfach grinden lernen oder baust dir selber nen hubguard.

nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## kater (24. Oktober 2004)

Naben mit höherem Nabenflansch. Flybikes Pegs sind schlecht, sie beulen sehr schnell ein und sind nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## bmxer75 (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Speiche einfach deine Speichen nach inen ein und dann is gut. Dann reisen dir Speichen nich raus. Und allet is schön.


----------



## evil_rider (25. Oktober 2004)

bmxer75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Speiche einfach deine Speichen nach inen ein und dann is gut. Dann reisen dir Speichen nich raus. Und allet is schön.




stimmt, dann reißt nur der flasch ab weil er radial gespeicht hat....


----------



## unknownpeople (26. Oktober 2004)

was zum geier sollte ich jetzt machen? 
welche pegs halten besser? t1 oder fly (die t1 habe ich nach 6 monaten zermosht) 
ich glaub ich probiere die fly aber mal aus! 

und ich werde mir vorne 2 mal gekreuzt einspeichen (oder evtl. 3 mal) (wobei bei 2 mal kann man zpeichen leichter auswechseln) 

ok mal sehen


----------



## evil_rider (26. Oktober 2004)

unknownpeople schrieb:
			
		

> was zum geier sollte ich jetzt machen?
> welche pegs halten besser? t1 oder fly (die t1 habe ich nach 6 monaten zermosht)
> ich glaub ich probiere die fly aber mal aus!
> 
> ...




fly sind ******* weil zuweich und dellen schnell ein.

nebenbei, die T1 pegs sind ramp pegs und net für street, wen ndu di enach 6 moanten breit hast machst du was flasch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (27. Oktober 2004)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> fly sind ******* weil zuweich und dellen schnell ein.



Und Stahlmantel löst sich nach 2 Wochen Park ab


----------



## Flatpro (27. Oktober 2004)

dazu kann man wirklich nur sagen grinden lernen,
bis mans kann sollte man sich aber schon nen hubguard vorne selber basteln, nimm dir ein 2 cd mach dat loch in der mitte n bissal größer, pack auf achse drauf, macht vielviel klebeband drum, sodass die fetzen nich durch die gegend fliegen(ichverspreche dir die cds sind danach in ziemlich viele stücke zerteilt) aber weil klebeband erfüllts trotzdem seinen zweck  
irgendwann kannses dann und brauchs des ding nichmehr


----------



## unknownpeople (27. Oktober 2004)

zu welchen pegs ratet ihr mir dann?
kann man sich die fly überhaupt nich kauen oder kann ich sie mal probieren?


----------



## crossie (27. Oktober 2004)

unknownpeople schrieb:
			
		

> zu welchen pegs ratet ihr mir dann?
> kann man sich die fly überhaupt nich kauen oder kann ich sie mal probieren?


probiers aus !! und bestell deinem zahnarzt nen schönen gruß 

sorry, der musste sein! *und-husch-ins-DDD-forum-zurück*
cheers
crossie


----------



## NRH (27. Oktober 2004)

Animal og


----------



## evil_rider (27. Oktober 2004)

shadow Titan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2004)

wieder mr. leichtbau


----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> wieder mr. leichtbau




leicht und stabil, wenn richtig leicht: odyssey titan, leider hält der hinten nicht.

aber es geht auch sehr leicht und stabil... satz shadow titan kaufen den einen davon nach hinten, den anderen verkaufen oder auf reserve und einen odyssey titan für vorne.

fertig ist gewichtssparen für nur 160


----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2004)

guard und leichtbau? verarschen? dann kannsen auch weglassen, wenn scho zusätzlich gewicht dann richtig... und aus titan? guards sind doch eh gebrauchsgegenstände


----------



## AzMo (28. Oktober 2004)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> guard und leichtbau? verarschen? dann kannsen auch weglassen, wenn scho zusätzlich gewicht dann richtig... und aus titan? guards sind doch eh gebrauchsgegenstände



es geht um die pegs


----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2004)

unknownpeople schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die fly bikes nabe vorne und RUTSCHE wegen fehlendem dropout immer auf die NABE vor allem bei smiths! (bei toothbonks haue ich mir immer direkt das ende des curbs auf den flansh und somit auf die SPEICHEN)
> kann jemand sagen was ich machen soll?
> 
> ok merci im vorraus!


WO GEHT ET DA UM N PEGß ET GIBT NIX WAT DIR DABEI GRO?ARTIG HILFT; ENTWEDER DU KANNS GRINDEN ODER NET


----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2004)

srry, wollte nich großschreiben


----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2004)

*postsüchtigsei*
ja habs gesehen.... zurzeit gehts um pegs, aber der fred ansich ja wohl um die guards


----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2004)

fassen wir mal zusammen:
1. er muss grinden lernen.
2. will er neue pegs die leicht sind und halten
3. bleibt da nur titan, kostet janet viel.


----------



## Flatpro (28. Oktober 2004)

ja man genauso isset, bis auf dat kostet nich viel, für son armen schüler is datn haufen geld


----------



## unknownpeople (29. Oktober 2004)

es geht hier drum das ich anscheinnend nicht grinden kann und das schon 3 jahre lang nicht (aber trotzdem nollie 5050 kann und so ein grind technik zeugs)
ich will tips was ich beim grinden falsch mache! 
wie rutscht man nicht auf den propout (da is ja keiner da)

kann mir das nicht vorstellen! (kann auch nicht vergleichen da meine freunde pegless unterwegs sind!)

also bitte um genaue erklärung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (29. Oktober 2004)

halt so anspringen dat man nich aufn dropout knallt, wa?
an runden rails hab ich da auch so meine probleme, beim icepickgrind auch...
ein tipp grinde nur an sehr hohen sachen wo du nur mit mühe draufkommst, da schiebt man des rad mehr seitlich aufs curb und knallt die pegs nich so von oben drauf


----------



## unknownpeople (30. Oktober 2004)

und kann mir dann bitte jemand mal erklären wie man grinden lernt und was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Flatpro (31. Oktober 2004)

man lernt durch ausprobieren und man muss curb/rail einfach richtig treffen,
also muss der bunny genau sein, oder was wills du hören? des is keine hohe kunst


----------



## kater (1. November 2004)

Als ob Titanpegs auf Strasse halten würden... Menschenskinder. Kauf dir die Animal Light oder Odyssey J Peg.


----------



## evil_rider (1. November 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Als ob Titanpegs auf Strasse halten würden... Menschenskinder. Kauf dir die Animal Light oder Odyssey J Peg.




der odyssey definitiv net, der shadow macht mir bisher keine probleme.


----------

